
Ask HN: What hosting platform is everyone using these days? - adamnemecek
I&#x27;ve started working on a side project today but I&#x27;ve been out of the web game for some time and I&#x27;m not sure what exactly the options are these days. Do people still use Heroku? AWS λ? Firebase? Digital Ocean? I know this is very much use case dependent but I&#x27;m still curious.
======
kkoppenhaver
I use Digital Ocean for just about everything these days. Cheap and simple to
spin up and down. They give me shell access and let me go nuts.

~~~
gt565k
yep, $5/month you can run a simple site/blog

------
maxt
I've started to use PaaS (Platform as a service) because it's way more
convenient and reduces the headache of getting a simple blog up and running.
VPSes are often difficult to harden and many of the recipes online for
spinning up servers are not tried and tested and often leave gaping security
holes in the installation. At least with PaaS these holes are patched because
they are widely deployed on many machines and have to be secure by design.
Here's a few to get you started:

[https://www.ctl.io/appfog/](https://www.ctl.io/appfog/)

[https://bitnami.com/](https://bitnami.com/)

[https://www.cloudfoundry.org/](https://www.cloudfoundry.org/)

[https://www.openshift.com/](https://www.openshift.com/)

~~~
newsat13
[https://cloudron.io](https://cloudron.io)

------
wineisfine
It's not quite "hip", but a dedicated server on OVH is pretty sweet. Their
WHM/cpanel licences are cheap about 25/month. And you can then run MANY
websites/projects all under the same umbrella, instead of each time starting
over again with a barebone Digital Ocean droplet/Linode, etc. Plus, you got
full power.

Unless you're running some SaaS project, that really needs to be able to scale
rapidly -- this is to me still a very solid, simple, worry-free solution.

Btw: with OVH, it comes with 500gb FTP backup, you can add backups to a
secondary HD, and you can add other offsite backups, as Amazon S3. Plus, they
have a great IP policy, for just a one-time $2, you can get additional IP's,
without recurring costs, up to 256 per server: and localised. So you can have
10 USA IP's and 20 Norwegian IP's and 10 Czech IP's all on the same server.

~~~
pier25
You could do the same thing with a single dedicated virtual machine.

The problem with classic dedicated servers is hardware... when a disk (or
other component) fails it can be a little nightmare.

------
aosaigh
I'm using Linode for apps and Jekyll + AWS (S3 + Route53 + Cloudfront + SSL
certs) for static sites. IMO, if you are making simple single-instance apps,
Compute Engine or Google Cloud (even Heroku) can be overkill. On one $10
instance of a Linode VPS I can run a back-end REST API, DB and deliver a
front-end SPA

------
duiker101
In a recent similar thread I found out about scaleway, love it. Cheap, good
interface and setting up I found that even the image I used was better set up
than the digital ocean one(I just used the python to host a django app)

~~~
DrScump
Does Scaleway serve customers outside of the EU?

~~~
duiker101
I think so but you will be charged in euros. And their servers are in
Amsterdam and Paris.

------
alexpete
I'm working on a Node.js app, which'll be hosted on
[http://xervo.io](http://xervo.io) \-- formerly modulus.io

Not as over-engineered as Heroku for small projects, but you still get free
LetsEncrypt SSL certs, auto-scaling (for us wishful thinkers), and an
integrated/cheap MongoDB (which I haven't messed with). A small side-project
runs $7.20/month. I had a good experience with them on a previous Meteor
project, so I'm looking forward to using it again.

------
matnoire
Ovh public cloud

------
pier25
All of the above.

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

